# Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?



## spin-paule (4. Juni 2008)

Hi zusammen#h,

kennt jemand eine Methode, um Trockenfliegen länger schwimmfähig zu halten?

Sicher... ein paar fetzige Luftwürfe - und das Ding schwimmt wieder... aber auf Dauer finde ich das nervig#d.

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein kleines Hausrezept (Wachs, Schuh-Imprägnierspray oder ähnliches...) um die "Standzeit" der Fliege zu erhöhen.

Besten Dank im Voraus#6

Tight lines

Paul


----------



## Lenzibald (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

Servus
Es gibt eigens für Fliegen im Fischereihandel Produkte um sie länger Schwimmfähig zu machen. Meiner Meinung ist Entenbürzelfett immer noch das Beste. Bekommst bei fast jedem Angelzubehörladen.


----------



## spin-paule (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*



Lenzibald schrieb:


> Servus
> Es gibt eigens für Fliegen im Fischereihandel Produkte um sie länger Schwimmfähig zu machen. Meiner Meinung ist Entenbürzelfett immer noch das Beste. Bekommst bei fast jedem Angelzubehörladen.



Danke für den Tipp#6. 
Durch den Begriff "Entenbürzelfett" habe ich nun den Beitrag "http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=101712&highlight=entenb%FCrzelfett&page=2" gefunden.


----------



## VOGO (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

Wenn Du etwas Zeit hast (so ca. 24 Stunden bevor Du fischen gehen willst) gibt es ein Mittelchen, welches dafür sorgt, das Deine Trockenfliegen noch nach Wochen schwimmen.

Das Zeug heisst: Nanocatch

Ist zwar etwas teurer, 50ml kosten ca. 35€, wirkt aber so gut, das selbst bei stärkerer Strömung Deine Fliegen wie Korken schwimmen. Man sollte es mindestens 24 Stunden vorher auftragen (gleich am Bindetisch) damit es gut durchtrockenen kann.


----------



## rob (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

interessant!danke dir vogo ,dass kannte ich noch nicht!
werd ich mir zulegen.den das entenpürzelfett hält die fliege auch nicht sonderlich lange auf dem wasser.man muss immer wieder nachschmieren.lg rob


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

Einen ausführlichen Testbericht gibt es auf dem Fliegenfischer-forum.de

Ich kenn das Zeug, es ist wirklich gut, nur sehr teuer.


----------



## Uwe_H (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

Und es gibt noch Watershed, welches man auch einen Tag vor dem Fischen aufbringen oll, das soll dann auch ein paar Tage lang halten.

Wurde im Fliegenfischerforum schon einmal etwas schlecht getestet???


----------



## AGV Furrer (4. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*



> Wurde im Fliegenfischerforum schon einmal etwas schlecht getestet???



Hallo Uwe.

ich denke das hat rechtliche Hintergründe.
Sicherlich wurden dort auch schon Ruten/Rolle und Schnüre als "nicht gut/empfehlenswert" getestet, aber diese Testergebnisse dann eben nicht veröffentlicht.

Ein Beispiel:
Die Stiftung Warentest kann nach festen Normen z.B. überprüfen ob Drehzahlen bei Waschmaschinen eingehalten werden, ob Isolationen an Kabeln den Vorschriften/DIN-Normen entsprechen, ob andere Bau-/Elektrovorschriften oder sonstiges eingehalten wurden. Man kann Gifte in Kinderspielzeug feststellen usw. Alles nackte Fakten.

Aber wie willst Du eine Rute beurteilen? Klar, du kannst abmessen ob die Länge den Angaben entspricht, ebenso das Gewicht. Aber alle andere ???
Jeder hat einen eigenen Wurfstil. Eine Rute die dem einen mit der Schnur x als ideale Kombination vorkommt, ist dem anderen zu schnell, zu langsam, zu schwer, zu was weiß ich was. Es gibt hier keine genormten Messverfahren/Daten/Vorschriften.

Hier eine negative Aussage zu machen würde sicherlich rechtliche Konsequenzen (Umsatzausfall, Rufschädigung und sonstiges) nach sich ziehen.
Und das man dieses Risiko nicht eingehen will finde ich mehr als verständlich.


----------



## t.z. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

Vaseline in Waschbenzin gelöst hilft und kostet fast nix. Ganz dünn gelöst kann man die Fliegen kurz einlegen und auf einem Küchenpapier trocknen lassen. Beides gibt's in der Apotheke. Lässt man die Mischung dicker erinnert sie verblüffend an die im Handel erhältlichen Produkte. 

Trocknen lassen sich die Fliegen sehr gut mit Silica Gel. Die kleine Kügelchen kennt man in kleinen Tyvek Beuteln als Verpackungsbeilage gegen Feuchtigkeit (Elektro Teile etc.). Ein Filmdöschen gibt einen klasse Behälter zum Mitnehmen. Einen Teil der Kügelchen kann man auch zerstossen und mahlen. Wem das zu umständlich ist kann das auch fertig als "DryShake" kaufen. Funktioniert gut. Gekauft oder sebst gemacht.

Nano-sonstwas ist ja momentan der Renner im Dauerwerbefernsehen. Da isses sogar billiger.


----------



## t.z. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Und es gibt noch Watershed, welches man auch einen Tag vor dem Fischen aufbringen oll, das soll dann auch ein paar Tage lang halten.



Watershed klappt ganz gut, sogar auf CDC wenn man es ein paar Tage vorher, allerdings sehr sparsam, benutzt.



Uwe_H schrieb:


> Wurde im Fliegenfischerforum schon einmal etwas schlecht getestet???



In der Fachpresse, speziell der kleiner Branchen / Märkte, wird sehr selten etwas schlecht getestet. Die Vertriebe und Hersteller sind schliesslich Anzeigenkunden. Rechtlich gäbe es, bis auf auf den Fall der mutwilligen Ruf- bzw. Geschäftsschädigung, keinen Grund. Wie nah an der Wahrheit ein Test angelegt ist bestimmt letzendlich derjenige der zahlt. Grössere Publikation, zum Beispiel aus den Bereichen KFZ, Foto, IT etc. testen durchaus schon mal etwas genauer. Da zahlt schliesslich der Leser über die grössere Auflage die Zeche. Man denke nur an den Elchtest. 

Ich persönlich verlasse mich eher auf die Aussage eines guten Fachhändlers bzw. erfahrenen Anglers, als auf die Produktvorstellungen in besagtem Forum.


----------



## spin-paule (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*



t.z. schrieb:


> Vaseline in Waschbenzin gelöst hilft und kostet fast nix. Ganz dünn gelöst kann man die Fliegen kurz einlegen und auf einem Küchenpapier trocknen lassen. ...



Klasse Anwendung #6 ... und diese Variante gefällt dem Schwaben €€|rolleyes€€ natürlich besonders gut.

Warum muss ich dabei die Vaseline erst in Waschbenzin lösen? 
Habe noch eine Dose Vaseline als "Rutenring-Eisfrei" im Bestand und werde jetzt gleich mal testen was passiert, wenn ich das Zeug direkt in die TF einmassiere.

Ergebnis folgt...

Gruß Paul


----------



## Zanderfreunde-Gla (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

Bzgl. Nanocatch war ich auch erst seehhhrrrrr skeptisch. Aber mein Fachhändler vor Ort hat es mir empfohlen und trotz des hohen Preises habe ich ihm mal vertraut. Das Ergebnis ist wirklich überzeugend. Ich habe die Fliegen nicht besprüht, denn dabei geht zuviel an der Fliege vorbei, sondern sie kurz getaucht. Die 50ml halten sehr lange und nach ca. 100 Fliegen habe ich noch mindestens 2/3 in der Flasche. Im Praxistest zeigte sich dann, das die Fliegen tagelang schwimmen, selbst bei kräftiger Strömung. Ist die Strömung zu stark, werden sie natürlich unter Wasser gezogen, aber ein Leerwurf reicht und die Fliege schwimmt wieder ohne Probleme. Ich habe schon jede Menge Schwimmmittel probiert, an 2ter Stelle kommt das Zeugs von Loon. Selbst in praller Sonne wird es nicht wesentlich dünnflüssiger und es kann gut einmassiert werden. Völlig ab bin ich von Silikonspray. Das nütze fast nichts. Da ich meine Fliegen alle selber binde, werden sie schon am Bindetisch entsprechend behandelt.

Thema Praxistests: 
Ich denke, das selbst ein Produkt, welches im Vergleichstest als Gewinner hervorgeht, noch lange nicht optimal für mich ist. Dazu spielen Wurfgefühl, Körperbau, Kraftentfaltung und eine Menge anderer, teilweise sehr subjektiver Dinge eine wichtige Rolle. Ruten, die damals in meinem Wurfkurs als TOP galten, machen mir teilweise erhebliche Probleme beim sauberen Werfen. Man kann höchstens messbare Dinge vergleichen (da gebe ich AGV Furrer recht). Es währe schön, wenn die Rutentests z.B. auch Messergebnisse in der Form wie sie die CC-Methode liefert, enthalten würden. Dann kann man sich ein besseres Bild machen. Bei Artikeln mit wenig subjektiven Einflüssen (Rollen, Zubehör, Kleidung usw.) ist ein manchmal etwas wenig positiver Grundtenor angesagt. Klar, schlechte Kritik bedeutet, keine weiteren Leihstellungen mehr, aber anders herum, die besten Produkte setzen sich doch meist sowieso durch. Zwar haben es Einsteiger etwas schwerer, aber ein guter Fachhändler vor Ort sollte so fair sein und Stellung zur Qualität seiner Artikel beziehen. Man kann ja auch etwas zwischen den Zeilen lesen. Ich erinnere mich da an Arbeitszeugnisse, die auch keine negativen Klausen enthalten dürfen.

Was bin ich froh, das mein Fachhändler offen über seine Artikel redet.


----------



## t.z. (5. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Warum muss ich dabei die Vaseline erst in Waschbenzin lösen?



Weil Vaseline "nature" zu dick / zäh ist. #6

Übrigens, nicht alle Fliegen sollen ganz obenauf schwimmen. Parachute Fliegen zum Beispiel fangen am besten wenn der Körper im Film hängt. Daher fettet man da nur den Flügel (Wingpost) und die Hechel.

Ne Fliege sollte zumindest auch so konstruiert sein dass sie schwimmen kann. 

Zum Thema Nano: http://www.cenano.de/startseite/produkte/nanotol/?gclid=CMfy2cvw3JMCFQsHuwodRkwOjg

http://www.autoteilestore.com/autot...-500-ml--nr_882327398.html?campaign=affiliate


----------



## spin-paule (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

Hi#h

also pur einmassierte Vaseline funktioniert spitze... die Fliege schwimmt sehr gut... allerdings sind die Hecheln total verklebt und es entwickelt sich eine Art Ölfilm auf der Wasseroberfläche.

Besonders auffallend war, dass selbst die kleinen Racker-Döbel, die sonst nicht wählerisch sind, die Fliege zwar angesteuert haben, aber nach kurzer Begutachtung wieder weitergezogen sind, ohne die Fliege nicht wenigstens mal angeknabbert zu haben... sehr untypisch.

Ich werde bei nächster Gelegenheit mal eine Waschbenzin-Vaseline-Tinktur ansetzen und probieren, so wie es Thomas vorgeschlagen hat.

Zu Nano-Tech: ich bin da einfach etwas skeptisch. Rein gefühlsmäßig (nicht wissenschaftlich!) habe ich den Verdacht, dass sich Nano-Partikel als das Asbest des 21. Jahrhunderts entpuppen könnten.

Besten Dank für die bisherigen Hilfestellungen#6

Gruß Paul


----------



## rob (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

bist du sicher, dass dir durch das waschbenzin die fische nicht abhauen?!
ich würde mir so etwas nie auf meinen köder schmieren....!!!
z.b. welsfischen und benzinfinger vom motorboot und du brauchst erst gar keinen köder mehr angreifen.
mich würde deine meinung dazu interessieren!
lg rob


----------



## spin-paule (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*



rob schrieb:


> bist du sicher, dass dir durch das waschbenzin die fische nicht abhauen?!
> ich würde mir so etwas nie auf meinen köder schmieren....!!!
> z.b. welsfischen und benzinfinger vom motorboot und du brauchst erst gar keinen köder mehr angreifen.
> mich würde deine meinung dazu interessieren!
> lg rob



Habe mir auch gedacht, dass die Waschbenzinlösung nicht gerade ein geschmacks- und geruchsneutraler Renner sein wird. Wenn die Fische sich die Zeit zum Begutachten/Schnuppern nehmen können (also nicht in starker Strömung reflexartig schnappen), werden sie sicher argwöhnisch sein und den Köder meiden. 
Ich hatte halt die Hoffnung, dass sich das Benzin nach ein paar Tagen/Wochen verflüchtigt und eine feine Vaselineschicht, die die Fliege ummantelt, übrig bleibt.

Mittlerweile habe ich jedoch eine ganz andere Lösung:
ich habe heute Vormittag meinem werten Herrn das Problem geschildert und er (Kunststoffchemiker i.R.) rückte, nach einem langen Vortrag über die Vielseitigkeit von Silikon;+, ein Fläschen mit wässrigem Silikon-Konzentrat raus. Ein Tropfen auf einen Lappen und sechs Fliegen damit eingerieben und ein paar Stunden ziehen lassen. 
Eben komm ich vom Fluss zurück und was soll ich sagen? Das Zeug ist absolut Spitze... die Fische beissen drauf, die Hecheln sind nicht verklebt und ich habe über eine Stunde mit der gleichen TF gefischt. Maximal EIN Luftwurf und die Fliege war wieder flott.

Das Problem scheint erst mal gelöst:m

Gruß Paul


----------



## t.z. (6. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

Hi,

Waschbenzin verflüchtigt sich eigentlich Rückstandsfrei. Konnte noch keine Geruchsbeeinträchtigung bemerken. Ich meinte ja auch eindeutigst Waschbenzin aus der Apotheke und nicht Sprit von der Tankstelle. :m An Fliegen sind auch Lacke (Kopfknoten) etc. verarbeitet. Wenn die riechen würden ginge auch nix mehr. Zudem riechen die meisten Bindematerialien nach irgendwas. Synthtic eben synthetisch und Federn etc. nach Mottenpulver. Denke das kann man, zumindest beim Fischen auf Salmoniden, vernachlässigen. 

Vaseline ist auch, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab so ne Art Silikon. Wenn du an dünnflüssiges Silikon rankommst geht das natürlich auch. Wäre nett wenn du mal ne Quelle dafür nennen könntest.

Petri Heil dann auch ... wie gesagt - wer suchet der findet. Das meiste was klein abgepackt, und damit zurecht teuer (viel Arbeit etc.) in den Läden am Regal baumelt findet man in anderen Bereichen billig im Grossgebinde. Mir gehts dabei allerdings nicht um den halben Euro sondern der Weg ist da das Ziel und es macht einfach Sinn zu wissen was genau man da verwendet.


----------



## Camouflage (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

hi jungs,...
benutze auch größtenteils entenbürzelfett,oder aber das cdc öl von loom,.
das geht auch ganz gut...
hab auch so n mittelchen das man direkt nach dem binden aufträgt und das hilft auch ganz gut,...
nur kann ich mich irgendwie nicht dran gewöhnen meine frich gebundenen fliegen zu behandeln,...
vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu bequem ;-)
auch wenns etwas komisch klingt,aber man schwitzt ja grade zu dieser jahreszeit immer ein wenig beim fischen,grade mit watkleidung,..
von daher reichts oft auch völlig aus wenn man mit den fingern über die seiten der nasenflügel streicht und danach die fliege mit dem talkum/fett/was weiß ich, einreibt,...
hab den tip vor längerer zeit mal von nem alten hasen bekommen und muss sagen es funktioniert ganz hervorragend...
zumal man sich das gewühle in der weste sparen kann...
und kostengünstig ist es zudem auch noch...
sicher,die methode kann nicht mit den nano wundermittelchen mithalten,aber für mich liegt der wesentliche vorteil grade darin das es echt fix geht,....
einfach mal testen,klappt echt super...
lieben gruß,
nils


----------



## kof (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: Trockenfliege imprägnieren... geht das?*

@nils klingt komisch, werde es aber mal versuchen.

danke.


----------

